# Stock B1 Springs



## dawein (Oct 30, 2015)

Does anyone know what, if any, springs will fit a B1 (1980) Dasher? I'm looking to replace with new(r) (OEM height). I haven't found any replacements which I figured, but do any other model's fit...

Thanks,
David


----------



## vwsportruck (Sep 30, 2002)

dawein said:


> Does anyone know what, if any, springs will fit a B1 (1980) Dasher? I'm looking to replace with new(r) (OEM height). I haven't found any replacements which I figured, but do any other model's fit...
> 
> Thanks,
> David


I'm gearing up to have customs made for my 80 wagon, so my used ones will be available after that. The custom ones will lower the car 1.5 inches, varianle rate coils with 20% increase in stiffness, totalling $750 for all 4 springs. The place I'm talking to can also make OEM ones if you want new, but they are made to order, take 3 weeks to build & need a deposit up front.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## dawein (Oct 30, 2015)

vwsportruck said:


> I'm gearing up to have customs made for my 80 wagon, so my used ones will be available after that. The custom ones will lower the car 1.5 inches, varianle rate coils with 20% increase in stiffness, totalling $750 for all 4 springs. The place I'm talking to can also make OEM ones if you want new, but they are made to order, take 3 weeks to build & need a deposit up front.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Thanks for the heads up on the springs. I might want to try that as well.


----------

